# Hump Yard Manual Switches



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2011)

I need some help in installing the Hump Yard switches. Can't seem to get the vertical wire going from underneath the layout to the switch to move in the correct direction to actuate the switch. Appreciate any suggestions/ideas.
thanks,
Sean


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Can you post a pic of your setup that will help us figure out what you need to do.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you using wire? Spring steels seem to work better for mechanisms (really stiff)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What brand of turnouts are you using?
Are you trying to control the turnouts from above the surface or below?
And yes pictures help a lot!
Have you seen these 3 documents?
Instruction Page 1 500 kb
Instruction Page 2 821 kb
Instruction Page 3 596 kb​


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Piano wire with Z-bends help stiffn them.... 

Like they said.... Pics help


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hump Yard*

Speaking of Hump Yards, and not meaning to Hijack this thread, I came across a sight that makes:

MECHANICAL TRACK TURNOUT LEVER KITS.

I thought that these looked pretty good if you were going to go to a manual switch mode operation.

Hump Yard Purveyance
http://www.humpyard.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't have any pictures yet.
I am using the Humpyard purveyance kit which includes wire in a plastic tube. the wire moves freely in the plastic tube which is itself secured underneath the layout. a right angle in the wire takes it from beneath the layout to the turnout. that is where i am having a problem, getting the vertical piece of wire to move in the correct direction.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Does it kinda look like this?










I understand that mine are above the deck of the layout and yours may be underneath. If this is the case then you need to keep the straws from bending, that will force the wire to move forward and back. Also make sure that the place under the switch that they slide in is open enough for the entire length of travel.

With my straws I use the cork to keep them from bending and there is plenty of slide space under the drawbar of the switch. I also use piano wire for the control wire since it is really hard steel and does not easily bend.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My earlier post has the pictorial instructions.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> What brand of turnouts are you using?
> Are you trying to control the turnouts from above the surface or below?
> And yes pictures help a lot!
> Have you seen these 3 documents?
> ...


How does a "Z" bend work? Also what size piano wire do you use?
Sean


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sean,
.25 to .35 works great for Switch machines, you can use a piece of tubing or I use brass pipe to go threw the layout to the switch.
You could also use a piece of the kit tube and wire to get it done.
With you kit you have, you shouldn't need any extra parts to make it work unless you want more then the length they give you?
Are you talking the dog leg or the bell crank when you are talking about the Z bend?


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How does a "Z" bend work? Also what size piano wire do you use?
> Sean


MicroMark makes some Pliers that make a "Z" bend in Piano wire pretty easy... If you make an "L" bend on the end of the wire, so it sticks up thru the road bed far enough to acuate the switch (Turn-out) back and forth. The "Z" bend helps to strengthen the wire and also give it some room to let it "give" so you dont over push or pull the wire....

O------------z__________l

Think of the "O" as a knob or loop of somekind, either manual or attached to a switch machine... hope that explains it a little...?

That way, your switch machine or accuater knob doesnt have to be right at the turnout, will give you more room to possition them in a good location...

Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2011)

I wanted to thank everyone for their ideas on how to deal with my manual switch problem. Your ideas and a little tweeking (?) fixed it.
thanks,
Sean


----------

